# A to B magazine- Back issues



## palinurus (29 Jul 2007)

I've got 22 issues which are sitting in a cupboard. It's not like I dig them out and read them again or anything. Anyone want them for the cost of postage? (no-one took them from my local freecycle group, I reckon they'll go quick on here..)

First email gets them.

Although I might not respond straight away cos I'm going out..


----------



## Abitrary (22 Sep 2007)

Try the local free ad paper in the chipshop?


----------

